# 96372 with mod??



## MsMaddy (Nov 9, 2009)

When a pt is given two different inject. Can we use mod on the second inject code 96372. Here is a example:What modifier do we use 51 or 59?

99213- OV
J3301- KENALOG
96372- THERAPEUTIC INJ
J1200- BENADRYL 
96372- 51 OR 59

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE
MSMADDY


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 9, 2009)

You would use the 59 to indicate separate injection, separate site, and do not forget your 25 on the ov code.


----------



## acgibson@namccares.com (Feb 3, 2021)

is Modifier 76 (repeat procedure or service by Same physician or other QHCP appropriate instead of Modifier 59 for multiple injections 

Modifier 59: Under certain circumstances, it may be necessary to indicate that a procedure or service was distinct or independent from other non-E/M services performed on the same day. Modifier 59 is used to identify procedures/services, other than E/M services, that are not normally reported together, but are appropriate under the circumstances. Documentation must support a different session, different procedure or surgery, different site or organ system, separate incision/excision, separate lesion, or separate injury (or area of injury in extensive injuries) not ordinarily encountered or performed on the same day by the same individual. However, *when another already established modifier is appropriate it should be used rather than modifier 59.* Only if no more descriptive modifier is available, and the use of modifier 59 best explains the circumstances, should modifier 59 be used. Note: Modifier 59 should not be appended to an E/M service. To report a separate and distinct E/M service with a non-E/M service performed on the same date, see modifier 25


----------



## maebelle@gmail.com (May 27, 2021)

We bill 96372 with multiple units for all insurances except Medicare. For Medicare, we bill multiple charges of cpt 96372 all on separate lines with modifier 76 on each additional line. We add modifier 59 to all lines of cpt 96372 if there is a procedure that is also billed for the same visit. Hope this helps!


----------

